# se-r cup



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

ok. i was going through nasaproracing.com to check out the se-r cup rules and regulations just for kicks. i come across the srx division to find out that sr or qr powered 510's are now allowed to race in the srx class. looks like i gotta kick the ka project to now move to an sr.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn they should let all the nissan 4cylinders battle it out in a class that would be the shit.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

yah man they should let the l , z , and ka series engines. that be a battle.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

are there motor mount kits to fit an sr or ga series motor into a 510? I always read about the swaps in super street and scc, but are they basically fabricated by the owners of the cars or does someone actaully produce them?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Mckinneymotorsports.com has the mounts for every swap pretty much engein and tranny. Pretty pricey but from all the people I have read having them they are quality parts. They also do the whole swap for you if you'd like.

From what I have read you could use the oem KA mounts in a 510 if your using the KA engine with little fabrication.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I would consider that, they have a turbo kit out for the ka now and one guy in that the 240 forum has his pushing 300 hp at like 8 psi I think- that would be really sweet, I wonder if youd have to get the driveshaft made though


Anyone know anyone that will trade a 510 for a hooked up NX? lol


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

the drive shaft must be shortend and re-balanced. For the KA engine mounts they can be used with very minimal fabrication. Troy Ermish makes mounts for the KA series engines and transmissions for 510's.


----------

